# My Dad got a pet goat and I am not sure how to take care of it.



## bannes (Nov 1, 2013)

Hello!

I am new to this forum (my first post). Generally when I get pets, I want to research everything and make sure I have what it needs now and as it gets older. In this case, that did not happen. I know this is long, but I really need advice. 

My dad for some reason got a pet goat without doing any research at all. He calls it a baby, but it looks about 25-30 pounds now. It is not castrated and has these horns. My dad didn't consult us about it and now it is in his backyard. The yard is a decent size, but it stays by himself in a corner. At this moment I have no clue what to do. I heard they are herd animals and need a friend, but I hate to add another goat to this situation. I also think it should be castrated, but we live kind of in a city area and I am not sure where would castrate a goat. Also, the goat does not have any shelter, just a big tree in the corner. I talked to my dad and he said he is working on it. The goat also does not come near people, because the place he was at before uses them for meat and didn't take care of him well. He really doesn't trust anyone. He needs a bath, but I do not know how to bathe it. He also needs to go to a vet, but I cant even go near it, more less get it in a car. I am sure his hooves need to be trimmed, but he doesn't trust anyone enough to go near him. 

I am so frustrated now and I really want to give it away, but my dad does not want that and truly does not understand how big of a deal it is. I feel if we give it away, someone will just eat it (I don't want that to happen). My dad literally thinks he can just stick it in the back yard, it will keep the grass down, feed it alfalfa, fresh water and leave it alone. Its fine when its small, but I have no clue how big this goat will get and how hard it will be to handle once there are two big goats in this yard. I need some type of advice and help. I don't know how to handle this goat that does not like people, how to get him castrated and see a vet, get a bath, and if I should get another one so he is not by himself. I do not live with my dad and he has cancer (I am close by). I think he is trying and healthy enough now to take care of it, but I am still at a loss. If anyone has any advice on what I should do, I would greatly appreciate it. My dad is happy and really likes this goat (his name is Angel), but taking care of it (especially when he gets older) is another issue...


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Can we see a picture of the goat? That would really help us help you. It does need cut, that can easily be done at home with a little courage. Not all goats get very big. If you can get pics of body from the side, head close-up, and from the back showing pkg. we can help you determine age and breed. 
From there we can give you options for care.


----------



## luvbabygoats (Apr 27, 2013)

Okay. So when you say he lives in town what exactly do you mean? Are you sure he is allowed to keep a goat? Can you attach a picture of said goat and yard? Then we will know what breed and how big he will get. Does he have access to hay right now? Castrating is good, but right now I think you need to worry about his health. He definitely needs somewhere to get away from the rain and wind. You can research if there is a large animal or livestock veterinarian in the area. You are going to need to slowly build up trust with him. Bring him treats and just keep getting closer and closer. I would have the vet ( once you find one) come out and check the buck out. He needs to have his feet trimmed and be tested for worms, and it sounds like you can't handle that without a vet since he is so skittish. Also you need to get him some goat loose minerals from your local farm store. Some popular stores are Orschelns and Tractor Supply company. Keep me updated!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He really does need a friend and some shelter.

I would call around to vets and see if someone will look at him or know a livestock vet.

He will need to be castrated. He will stink when he gets older and hormones can make them aggressive.

You can start reading threads on this forum. Also Fiasco Farm has a lot of info.

Just spending a lot of time with him will help with friendliness.

He does need a good loose goat mineral out all the time for him.


----------



## bannes (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I will be going by tomorrow and will take pictures of him and the yard. Right now, my dad bought him a big barrel of alfalfa and also gave him some goat milk since he won't drink from a bottle (not sure if he is too old for a bottle or what). He also has water as well. We live in the Dallas-Fort Worth Area in Texas. I'm sure there is a vet around here, just not sure where to start. Do you think it is possible for him to take care of this goat in the future if he is castrated? Also, should we get him another friend (male). We were thinking of getting one tomorrow so the smallest one won't be slaughtered, but I heard I should wait until it is castrated. Not sure how long that will take though since we haven't found a vet...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I agree with the above. He will probably need to be dewormed, too. Sending in a fecal to the vet to know what worms you might have wouldn't hurt


----------



## cteague (Aug 17, 2013)

U can get him a dog house to stay in. Get a big one incase u get another goat. He does need a buddy. If u can find a home vet they could come to u so u wouldn't have to load him in the car. And they may be able to castrate him for u. If he is scared dont try to pressure him to come to u. Get a chair and just sit there in the yard and talk to him. He will come around. If u feed him u will become his best friend. Goats are great companions. Give him a chance.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

bannes said:


> Thanks for the replies. I will be going by tomorrow and will take pictures of him and the yard. Right now, my dad bought him a big barrel of alfalfa and also gave him some goat milk since he won't drink from a bottle (not sure if he is too old for a bottle or what). He also has water as well. We live in the Dallas-Fort Worth Area in Texas. I'm sure there is a vet around here, just not sure where to start. Do you think it is possible for him to take care of this goat in the future if he is castrated? Also, should we get him another friend (male). We were thinking of getting one tomorrow so the smallest one won't be slaughtered, but I heard I should wait until it is castrated. Not sure how long that will take though since we haven't found a vet...


Yes he should have a buddy as soon as you can get one. Castrated goats make great pets, so he should be able to care for them  
Also, it would be a good idea to get them tested for CAE, CL (at least) and Johnes too. You can have the vet draw blood, and then send it to WADDL.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He doesn't need castrated to have a friend. That would be a good thing for him. There are surely people here who have vets in your area, we have many Texas members. The alfalfa is great. I think your dad is starting out very well.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Go ahead and get the other goat tomorrow.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

A friend should help him come out of his shell too.


----------



## bannes (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the help! I am feeling a little less overwhelmed. I will post back tomorrow with pictures of the yard and the goat. That way you guys might be able to tell what type of goat this is and how much trouble it will be or what we can do to make its habitat better. I will also go back and get another male goat for him (around his age) and see if there is a vet who can come out and see him. Also, I read somewhere about getting the goat dehorned. Is that important or will it be ok if it is castrated?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Castrating and dehorning are 2 different things. I would definitely get him castrated. If you feel you don't want to deal with the horns, then I would band them instead of dehorning. There are tutorials on how to band horns.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He should be fine as long as he never is played rough with. Once they have horns showing, it is major surgery to remove them. Most wethers (castrated goats) are very gentle and loving.
Or you can band them off


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I want to tell you, you did the right thing coming here for help.
Really you need to make sure it is ok to have two goats where your dad is. It would be horrible if you get another goat and find out you cant have them.
I woulg look in the phonebook for a livestock vet and give them a call.


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

BTW- Welcome to the Goat Spot! This is a wonderful place to learn just about everything you (and your dad) need to know. All the information you'll get can seem a little overwhelming at first (at least it did for me), but don't despair. It gets easier as you go along


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to Goat Spot!!...I agree..a buddy would help him not be so shy...I prefer to leave the horns alone once they have grown...as goathiker said..just dont use the horns as handles or to push him away...this teaches bad behavior..a wethered goat make great pets. it takes time in winning them over, especially if they had a hard start in life as this little guy did...wasa crackers and raisen win the worse beast over! patients and speaking softly..provide Clean water, the alfalfa is great and loose minerals...I would skip the milk..he most likely has a fully functioning rumen and doesnt need milk any longer..
Cant wait to see his Picture!


----------



## StaceyC (May 13, 2013)

It's very important to contact your town and confirm that a goat it allowed in your Dads neighborhood. It would be a shame to get attached and spend all that time and money to have to give them away. Please call ASAP.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

StaceyC said:


> It's very important to contact your town and confirm that a goat it allowed in your Dads neighborhood. It would be a shame to get attached and spend all that time and money to have to give them away. Please call ASAP.


Anonymously.
(Also will the SPCA take in goats there? Isnt there a show on Animal Planet that features..... one of the Texas SPCA's?)....


----------



## alyssa (Jan 10, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> Anonymously.
> (Also will the SPCA take in goats there? Isnt there a show on Animal Planet that features..... one of the Texas SPCA's?)....


The county Animal Control by me takes all animals. Last time I was there they had 3 horses, 2 potbelly pigs and a pen full of chickens. The supervisor I spoke with said that they also had a goat for quite some time before he got adopted.


----------



## bannes (Nov 1, 2013)

I want to give an update. I chickened out on the goat. It is so cute as a baby, but as I talked to a large animal vet and found a bit about behavioral issues and such, I do no think it is the right pet for my dad. I also do not believe my dad is allowed to keep it in the area he lives unless it is on 5,000 square feet of land per goat. The goat is quiet now, but I heard it can get loud and I do not know how the neighbors will like that. Also, my dad has the last stage of cancer. He is healthy and you will never know it now, but I am worried how it will effect his immune system. I talked to him about it today and I'm not sure if he understood or not. He did say I can rehome it, but I'm not sure if he is completely on board with that idea. 

I do not know what kind of pet would be best for my dad, but regardless, that's another situation. My main goal is to find a place that will take him as a pet and not for meat. I might have to try an SPCA, but not sure what other options are there. I do feel guilty because my dad really likes the goat, and I want him to be happy; however, knowing the care he will need, I do not think my dad will be able to take care of it long-term. He was really quiet during the conversation so I am not sure if he will really let me re-home it, but I think this is for the best. It's not a good situation for my dad or the goat.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

don't worry it will work out ... Do you have any pictures of the goat?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I don't know and I know you are in a hard situation all the way around with your dad in the shape he is in and your inexperience with goats. But if it were me, and my daddy had the last stage of cancer and he wanted a goat, I would let him have the goat... If it brings him some joy, I doubt it is going to make him sicker. I believe in animal therapy, and I believe in someone having something to look forward to, making a big difference in their will to be here.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Sounds like you are making a wise decision...: ) I know it must be very hard...
as for a pet..maybe a cat if there is someone to help keep the little box clean...cats can be very lovinging but independant....
Im sorry things have been hard you and your dad...best wishes and a big hug!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

I agree. With NubianFan


----------



## bannes (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for the support. He really wants an animal that will kind of take care of itself and he won't have to do much with it. Its just not realistic and I realized my dad thinks he can leave a goat in the back, it will eat the grass/hay and he won't have to do much with it. He will talk to it and be around it, but he doesn't really want to be tied down by an animal. Cats kind of take care of themselves but he doesn't like cats nor any animal inside the house. 

I still don't have a picture of the goat unfortunately. He just had his chemo treatment and he is over at my house at the moment. When I go back over to his house, I will post one. I really want to rehome the goat as soon as possible because I love animals and I know he is lonely and needs someone else who will be able to better care for it. My dad gave it a second chance, and I hope whoever gets it will be able to be patient and will have the time and strength to dedicate more time to it...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its a rock and hard place ...having No pet is easier but if he needs companionship then a pet has been known to help folks feel better..there are programs that will bring animals to the ill for visits...the animal is well trained to provide that connection. or if your dad is up to visits to a near by farm. its not the same as having your own, to see anytime you want by going out side..but its the next best thing...


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

The goat will be fine for a month or two eating that alfalfa with lots of fresh water and weeds.... No rush Let your dad enjoy it, then turn it over to the SPCA when he gets too sick to notice...


----------



## StaceyC (May 13, 2013)

Bannes, you are very levelheaded and making great decisions. You have should consider a cat for your Dad. Cancer can be painful and lonely a companion would help. Your father is very lucky to have you to care for him and his needs. God Bless You.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Would it be possible for him to maybe visit a place that has goats a few times a month? Not sure how this would be on his immune system though. But if he really likes the goats, but can't have one, as long as you can insure it will be OK for him, I think that would be the next best bet. Especially if he doesn't want an indoor pet. Maybe you could take him out once a week or something.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

NubianFan said:


> I don't know and I know you are in a hard situation all the way around with your dad in the shape he is in and your inexperience with goats. But if it were me, and my daddy had the last stage of cancer and he wanted a goat, I would let him have the goat... If it brings him some joy, I doubt it is going to make him sicker. I believe in animal therapy, and I believe in someone having something to look forward to, making a big difference in their will to be here.


I agree 100%! I can not see where having a goat in the backyard is going to cause any further problems with his illness.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

One more thing, it is your Dad's goat right?
Unless you have power of attorney, etc... (how advanced is his illness?).... its not really your decision at this point, although you have been so good to try to see what his pet needs to stay healthy and happy....

You could always call the authorities and force the issue, but didnt sound if that is how you want to do this.....(?)....
Hang in there, there are so many factors at play here (end of life issues) that goat is really only a part of this.....
So sorry...
Remember, you will carry around with you how your Father's last days were for Him, 
(dont make the same mistakes I did...)...


----------



## bannes (Nov 1, 2013)

I want to thank everyone for all of your concern. I talked to my dad yesterday about the goat and it was a hard discussion, but I knew my dad wanted to keep the goat. I decided to let it be his decision instead of taking it to the SPCA right away, but I still presented him with the facts. This morning, unfortunately, when my brother went to check on the goat, we found out that it passed on.  My dad feels so guilty, but I don't believe it's his fault since he just got it Wednesday.

The people he got it from literally slaughtered all the young goats on the same day (there were 3 young goats left and the pin had 25 big goats in it) on Friday afternoon to sell for meat. I do not believe Angel was ever taken care of since they didn't plan on him living to an adult age. I guess in some sense, instead of being slaughtered, he seemed to have passed on peacefully. My dad was hurt but he is holding up strongly. He was happy he saved it from one fate, but sad it met that another 3 days later. I think they must have fed him a lot of hormones or something and never did anything else with him. Regardless, I am going to take it easy and see when he is ready, what kind of pet he would like. I do not want to live with regret that I did not let my dad live his life during this trying time. 

Thank you everyone again. I never thought I would find out so much good information and support on this forum.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I am so sorry for your dad's loss.  Personally, I think a well-mannered goat is the greatest therapy animal; even better than a dog. They are SO lovable and have an absolutely _infectious _joy-of-living.  Here's hoping that your dad can have another goat! But I understand your reluctance. :hug: Do consider that happiness increases immune strength. I'm not sure how that plays out with cancer patients though.
Goats _can_ be low-maintenance, if they aren't overcrowded, have a decent pasture and hay, and are given free-choice loose minerals.
Do I sound a little prejudiced?  All the best to you and your dad, no matter what decision you make.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry. I hope you and your dad can find a pet that will suit him better.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. Can your dad have an outside dog in the area he lives in?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

If your dad really likes goats, horses or other farm animals why not contact your local 4-H or FFA? The kids there would probably love to have him see their animals. If you are close to me (NC) then he is more than welcome to come visit my goats. I'm sure plenty of people out there would also be happy to have him visit their animals

It sounds like maybe the goat had a parasite issues... hormones aren't really fed to goats at all. I would assume it was something else.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

So sad. Nope not his/your fault at all... Things do happen, and if he wasn't taken care of previously, that is where it all started. So sorry for your dad's loss. I don't know if I'd survive without my goats, I love them to pieces, and they really are characters.... .Here's hoping that you guys find a nice pet soon to suite all your needs.


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

I'm dealing with similar issues with my father. He has CHF (congestive heart failure) and is in the later stages of COPD. He had pigeons and chickens. when he got sick and he could no longer be around the birds. He randomly brought home 6 sheep this summer. I was furious at first bc it was more work for me. His condition has deteriorated since getting he sheep and doesn't do much with them. I do most of the work. But on good days he comes outside and watches them in the pasture.... It's a great way for us to bond. I would help him take care of any animals he wanted. He raised me and I can only return the favor now by helping take care of him and his animals. Like others said a goat may be a perfect pet for your father. If you have the time to help take care of it you could get him a new one. It may be a great way for you and your dad to spend time together  good luck and god bless you and your father. I feel for you, I really do.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Just make sure the animal is legal for him to have in case neighbors wouldn't like it and complain.


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

Ahhh, wow what a turn of events... I guess things worked out(?)... At least you guys now have some time to plan (if he wants another comfort pet), maybe he can get something that you enjoy as well?....
All the best to you both .... we here at TGS, are here to help!


----------



## bannes (Nov 1, 2013)

I do not think my dad will want another goat, but just in case he does, I won't fight him about it. He is already losing weight from the chemo and cancer and I want him to be happy. He knows now what he needs to do to take care of a goat if he chooses to get another one. I and my brothers will try to help him as well. He is allowed to keep dogs in his area and my dad loves to exercise. I thought that might be a good pet so he can go on walks with it, but now is not the time to bring it up. I will wait until he is ready to talk about another pet and we can go from there. 

Thanks again for the suggestions, I hate that I am bothering you all with my personal problems. Also NoahEm, I will keep you in my prayers and wish you patience and perseverance. As I am learning, It is never easy dealing with these types of situations. I am continuously questioning if I am being a good/terrible daughter to my father. Thanks again everyone!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

You are a good daughter, you are trying to do what is best. I wish you strength I know this is a hard time. I hope your dad finds another pet when he is ready. I hope the chemo kicks the cancer out. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Where are you located? I bet another goatspot member is near you and maybe he could have a goat visit? A parakeet might be a good pet option.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ya where are you located?


----------



## bannes (Nov 1, 2013)

We live around Dallas-Fort Worth area (DFW) in Texas.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

There are lots of members in Texas. I am sure one of them would be more than willing to let you and you dad out to visit the goats if he wants.


----------



## bannes (Nov 1, 2013)

I just wanted to give one final message to this forum to share a happy ending to this situation  

My dad was feeling better (and dealing with the chemo better) so he decided to get a dog. He picked out Siberian Husky/German Shepherd mix---technically a mutt. The people at the shelter believed that the dog was already trained, but you never know what you will get until you bring the dog home.

Regardless, that has to be one of the smartest dogs I have met (and I currently have a dog myself). The dog was already house-broken, so right away, the dog would tell my dad when he needed to go potty. He also is not a runner. My dad is able to do his yard work and leave the dog off of a leash and it will not run. Even if it sees dogs or squirrels, it will peak its head up, but won't run off. He would also come when his name is called. For this dog to be able to do all of this (my dad has only had him for a 2 days) is remarkable. 

I believe everything happens for a reason and I think the dog chose my dad, just as my dad chose him. When my dad initially went to his cage while at the shelter, the dog just placed his head against the metal gate and waited next to my dad. It was like they both knew that they found their match. I am so happy that my dad was able to find a companion because I know how helpful they can be when getting through tough times. Also, my brother and me both like the dog and wouldn't have any problems keeping it if need be. Again, I want to thank everyone for all of your support on this forum and hope you all have a great Thanksgiving.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

AAwww that is a FANTASTIC ending to the story... I am so happy for your dad and you....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What wonderful news! Thank you so much for updating. Sounds like the perfect match. God Bless.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Great news!  Sounds like a perfect pet for him. Have a great thanksgiving as well. I wish your dad the best!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome news!! So glad everything worked out to where "everyone" is happy... I like happy endings Happy Thanksgiving to you, your dad, and the rest of the family


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Your post brought tears to my eyes. I am so glad everything worked out. I have a German shepherd cross myself, so I am partial to them. I bet he is a very pretty dog!


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

First off glad your dad is tolerating the chemo a little better. So happy your dad found a new pet! this is great news! And he sounds like the perfect companion for your father. Thanks for the update, it made my night. Take care


----------

